# Show me your pedals for YOUR Madone



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Dropped by the LBS today and picked out my pedals for the 5.2. Plan on picking up the bike and getting fitted next Friday. 

That is when I will post photos of my bike with pedals!

So, what pedals did you pick for YOUR Madone? 

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Speedplay Frogs - easy in, easy out, easy on the knees and recessed cleats mean I can walk with my shoes.


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Ultegra SL pedals match the crank on my 5.2 perfectly. Don't have a photo but may try to get one over the weekend if I remember tomorrow.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dura-Ace 'cause they're cheap.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Speedplay Frogs because they work


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ultegra SL because they roxorz my soxorz.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

Speedplay Zeros - light, adjustable float, feelz real good on my feetz, look way cool. Don't have to worry about wearing out the cleats walkin around on 'em, cuz you can't. And the cleat covers are so expensive, no one buys them.


----------



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

Look Keo's


----------



## DCL (Aug 31, 2008)

speedplay


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

Look Keo's too bad my other bike it just Looks
http://home.rochester.rr.com/bmphouse/TheBike.html


----------

